# Deep Drop in FN Pair-A-Dice



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, this weekend we trolled a bit, but it took second place to deep drop. Left Destin about 6 am Saturday with Allen, Tommy, and Jim. Headed to the Nipple and put out the spread. Trolled for a couple hours to the SW, but no love. Found a good spot to break out the deep drop gear in about 400 ft. 

Tommy was the man of the day with a nice deep water Gag around 15 or 20 pounds. Jim hauled up an AJ, just short at 291/2 inches. Didn't realize you would hook them on the bottom in water that deep. 

Nothing great, but a mix of smowies, etc.... We also got this thing we dubbed a Halloween Grouper! Is it a speckled Hind or Rock Hind?



Decide to get home early and headed for the hill, but made a pitstop between the Spur and the Nipple and put out the spread. Allen about lost a finger when the left long got pounded as he was putting it in the clip, but it was a cut off of the bait just behind the hooks. Baits back in the water and Tommy is hooked up on a nice Blackfin. The will eat well!

Packed it up and flew home on flat calm seas. 

A bit of a different day for FN Pair_A-Dice, but a good one.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Neither. Scorpionfish

Nice report


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like a fun day and some good eats. We caught a 50# aj in 700' on bottom once never thought they would've been that deep


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Spinycheek scorpion fish

http://www.photolib.noaa.gov/htmls/fish4348.htm

http://txmarspecies.tamug.edu/fishdetails.cfm?scinameID=Neomerinthe hemingwayi


John


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, thats it for sure. How do they taste?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

If this scorpion fish is any relation to a stonefish then you be sure not to get stung. It will ruin your day real quick.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that scorpion fish taste great! we've caught aj's jigging at over 600' deep. long fight and they go back down good.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like a great day.
Thanks for report and pic.


----------



## cold beers (Oct 9, 2007)

We caught AJ's in 750ft the other day. 3 at a time, Thank God for electric reels.


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

That is a Blackbelly Rosefish.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

spineycheek scorpion fish you got there , the blackbelly rosefish come from much deeper waters but do look similar, although they both taste close i prefer the rosefish much more if i had to chose.


----------

